# THE ALEXANDRA RESORT AND SPA - Turks



## annenp

This is an RCI resort in the Turks --- has anyone been there? If so what do you think - RCI has no reviews.


----------



## suzannesimon

It's also listed on II but with no reviews and has a silver rating.  It has a 4.5 star rating on Trip Advisor, though, which is better than I've seen in the past.  I've never been to Turks and Caicos, but would like to try the resort sometime.


----------



## tschwa2

There are 13 reviews on TUG.  It is a members only benefit.  

There is a  thread with picture links in the BBS.


----------



## shar

We were there in Aug 2003 when first opening. We would go back in a minute if we could find an exchange into there.

Shar


----------



## ada903

It is a beautiful resort, I posted a review, and also I posted photos, see these

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb419/ada903/turs and caicos alexandra resort/

However it is very rare that you will see it available.

II has getaways right now for about $1,000 per week from May to November, in a one bedroom, and I think that is a steal.


----------



## Judy

It is on one of the most beautiful beaches I have ever seen.  Good luck getting an exchange there.  I tried for a long time and finally gave up and paid for a rental.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Turks and Caicos is on my wish list of places to visit. If the logistics ever work out to get there, I'm there in a heart beat.


----------



## caribbean

*Married there.....*

We got married there, right on the beach at sunset, November 2003. Nice resort. The studios and 1BR are small, but the 2BR we had was quite nice. Would go back in a heartbeat. Most beautiful beach ever.....

If I win the lottery we would buy a condo there.


----------



## rynker

We own a unit and wouldn't think of selling unless it's an emergency....never trade it because we want to go back every year!


----------



## nrkh12

I haven't seen an available exchange there in the last 8 years with either company.  
Good Luck.


----------



## Sandy VDH

caribbean said:


> We got married there, right on the beach at sunset, November 2003. Nice resort. The studios and 1BR are small, but the 2BR we had was quite nice. Would go back in a heartbeat. Most beautiful beach ever.....
> 
> If I win the lottery we would buy a condo there.



Hey, I was there for that wedding


----------



## TravelMamma

annenp said:


> This is an RCI resort in the Turks --- has anyone been there? If so what do you think - RCI has no reviews.




All of the reviews I have read have been great for the Alexandra Resort & Spa (expedia, tripadvisor, II forums, etc).  I have also read that it is hard to get an exchange to.  I have wanted to go to Turks and Caicos and researched what it would cost to go without using our timeshare (since I figured I wouldn't get an exchange) and decided to book a Getaway through II, although more expensive than other Getaway weeks, we are still saving.  Can't wait to go!


----------



## Squan66

*The Alexandra Resort and Spa*

I was lucky enough to exchange there in October 2011.  The resort is perfect.  Rooms beautiful, beach spectacular and on site restaurant Mango Reef is exceptional.  I would go back in a second.  My only complaints were the cost of groceries and the cost of taxi rides.  Taxi is per person, not per taxi.  Next trip we will rent a car from Grace Bay rentals.  Good luck.


----------



## vacationcrazy

We were at the Alexandra Resort for a week in September that we purchased as a getaway.  We stayed in the Chelsea building in a one bedroom which was ocean front.  We loved it there.  It was extremely quiet there because it was off season but we lucked out with the weather.  It was very hot but also nice and sunny which was great.  We went scuba diving and it was the best as there were only three divers on the boat with the dive master.  We saw lots of sharks which we thought was very cool. The beach was the most beautiful beach I have ever seen and the water was crystal clear.  I would go back in a minute and probably will next year.  It is too bad it is so hard to exchange into.  I also looked to purchase a unit resale and I do not even see one available.  Three hours from NY, a nice short trip. Loved it there


----------



## TravelMamma

*Trip review.*

So we just got back from the getaway we bought through II a few weeks ago.  I posted a detailed review in the tug member section.  In summary, this was a great resort, beautiful beach, quiet surroundings, nice unit and fabulous view (Chelsea building, oceanfront)! The restaurant was also very good.   This could easily be a gold premiere rated resort if it just added a few amenities and a little better quality service.  We had a great time and would definitely return!


----------

